# "Wen wollt ihr sehen? :-)



## POLOHUNTER (27 Feb. 2010)

Moin Boardies! 

Da ich seit Jahren "Jäger & Sammler" von Celeb-Pics bin und vieles nur durch Foren wie dieses zusammenbekommen habe, dachte ich mir: ICH GEB MAL WAS ZURÜCK! 

Meine Sammlung umfasst derzeit (kurzguck) 420.000 Bilder an reinen Celebs. Der ganze Spass ist halt in Ordnern sortiert und es handelt sich um mehr als 2300 verschiedene Damen ^^

Da ich natürlich nicht die nötige Zeit/Space/Lust habe, ALLES zu posten, wollt ich mal fragen, bei welchen Damen besonders hohes Interesse bestehen würde.


----------



## yuna (27 Feb. 2010)

Zitat : "Da ich natürlich nicht die nötige Zeit/Space/Lust habe, ALLES zu posten..."

Warum eigentlich nicht ?

Zeit hat man nicht, Zeit nimmt man sich.
Space haben andere genug, das langt dicke für Dich mit.
Und wenn Du keine Lust hast, laß Dich feiern.

Freundlichste Grüße

yuna


​


----------



## inge50 (27 Feb. 2010)

hallo polohunter
von schön anzusehende celebs kann man nicht genug haben. meine vorliebe besteht
für barbara schöneberger, Christine neubauer, Astrid van der Staaij, andrea kiewel, 
sonja zietlow, Hildegard Alex etc.
na denn mal tau.
mfg


----------



## POLOHUNTER (27 Feb. 2010)

inge50 schrieb:


> hallo polohunter
> von schön anzusehende celebs kann man nicht genug haben



So seh ich das auch^^ Also auf den ersten Blick kann ich dir sagen: Schöneberger ist auch eine meiner Favoritin und ich sollte "ein paar" finden, hihi


----------



## Emilysmummie (27 Feb. 2010)

*BESCHWERDE :angry::angry:  Es is ja schön, dass du hier posten willst was das zeug hält, aber ich als Frau würde hier gern mehr richtig knackiche Kerlchen sehn :WOW: 
Bruce Willis zum Beispiel :WOW::WOW::crazy:*


----------



## SummerC (28 Feb. 2010)

Die Warmduscher von Shanghai Kaschemme


----------



## canaryislands (28 Feb. 2010)

Petra Gerster und Milena Preradovic.


----------



## henkbioly (2 März 2010)

dann lass knacken junge


----------



## Scofield (2 März 2010)

Hila Bronstein wär nett! Ist ziemlich wenig von ihr im Netz, also wenn du was hast her damit!


----------



## POLOHUNTER (3 März 2010)

Scofield schrieb:


> Hila Bronstein wär nett! Ist ziemlich wenig von ihr im Netz, also wenn du was hast her damit!



Der Name war mir kein Begriff, habe aber einen Ordner davon gefunden! Enthält ganze 4 Bilder ^^ Werd mal schauen, was ich machen kann



Emilysmummie schrieb:


> *BESCHWERDE :angry::angry:  Es is ja schön, dass du hier posten willst was das zeug hält, aber ich als Frau würde hier gern mehr richtig knackiche Kerlchen sehn :WOW:
> Bruce Willis zum Beispiel :WOW::WOW::crazy:*



KERLE? Ich kann dir ja mal was von POLOHUNTER am Pool schicken ^^


----------



## Katzun (4 März 2010)

zuerst einmal herzlich willkommen bei uns!

um deine frage zu beantworten, ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du HQ bilder von

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=113455

posten könntest, auch wenn ich glaube das es nahezu unmöglich ist.

viele grüße und viel spaß bei uns,
katzun


----------



## DonEnrico (4 März 2010)

Leah Remini, Miriam Pielhau, Bai Ling, Catherine Bell!
Danke!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Q (4 März 2010)

Willkommen an Board. Bin gespannt was da Schönes kommt von Dir!


----------



## M&M1 (4 März 2010)

Petra Gerster
Karin Schubert
Sabine Sauer
Claudia Kleinert
Roberta Bieling
Inka Schneider
Petra Theisen
Katrin-Müller-Hohenstein
Ilka Essmüller
Gaby Papenburg
alles von QVC

bisschen viel geworden, guck einfach was du hast, hau rein!


----------



## Scofield (6 März 2010)

POLOHUNTER schrieb:


> Der Name war mir kein Begriff, habe aber einen Ordner davon gefunden! Enthält ganze 4 Bilder ^^ Werd mal schauen, was ich machen kann



Immer her damit! Jedes Bild ist kostbar!


----------



## POLOHUNTER (6 März 2010)

Okay, schick ich dir!


----------



## POLOHUNTER (6 März 2010)

DonEnrico schrieb:


> Leah Remini, Miriam Pielhau, Bai Ling, Catherine Bell!
> Danke!!!:thumbup:



MIRIAM PIELHAU? MIRIAM? Alter, damit hast du meinen Jackpot geknackt! 

Von der wohl schönsten TV-Moderatorin habe ich "Schnall dich an" ca. 40.000 Caps, Pics, Shoots und Bilderchen ^^


----------



## M&M1 (6 März 2010)

Kannst du schon sagen, wann du die anderen Pics hochladen wirst? Oder wie bekomme ich die?


----------



## Hercules2008 (7 März 2010)

(Hübsche) deutsche Moderatorinnen sind immer gern gesehen, so wie

Annika Kipp
Eva Brenner
Judith Rakers

etc.


----------



## duffbeer (7 März 2010)

Ich würde gern was von Arzu Bazman sehen!


----------



## POLOHUNTER (8 März 2010)

duffbeer schrieb:


> Ich würde gern was von Arzu Bazman sehen!



Die ist hot wa? Allzuviele hab ich leider "glaub ich" auch nicht, aber diesen Request erfülle ich Dir gerne....


----------



## Weltenbummler (8 März 2010)

Annemarie Warmkross.


----------



## POLOHUNTER (8 März 2010)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Annemarie Warmkross.



Gute Wahl! Heute kommt Arzu, morgen (wenn ich´s schaffe) ANNEMARIE


----------



## musky (10 März 2010)

Wie schön, daß du so viel gesammelt hast.
Mein erster Wunsch wäre Claudia Rieschel, gab es bis jetzt wenig auch in anderen Foren, sie wird in diesem Jahr 60, ist aber schon seit 1971 im TV zu bewundern.
Als nächstes die schon erwähnte Barbara Schöneberger, vom berühmten "Tie-Break-Nachspann" soll es (gerüchteweise) auch eine Version ohne Balken geben.
Bin schon gespannt, was da an neuem Bild-Material kommt. :thumbup:


----------



## canaryislands (10 März 2010)

Maira Rothe.


----------



## Scofield (13 März 2010)

POLOHUNTER schrieb:


> Okay, schick ich dir!



..und wann?!


----------



## M&M1 (13 März 2010)

Schreib dich wenigstens von wem du überhaupt pics hast und wann die ungefähr kommen!


----------



## Emilysmummie (13 März 2010)

POLOHUNTER schrieb:


> KERLE? Ich kann dir ja mal was von POLOHUNTER am Pool schicken ^^



*nu ja, ich hab ja, man glaubt es kaum, als Frau auch 2 gesunde Augen, die was leckeres sehen wollen  :angry::angry:
aber Polohunter muß nich sein lol3lol3*


----------



## POLOHUNTER (14 März 2010)

Emilysmummie schrieb:


> *nu ja, ich hab ja, man glaubt es kaum, als Frau auch 2 gesunde Augen, die was leckeres sehen wollen  :angry::angry:
> aber Polohunter muß nich sein lol3lol3*



Und was ist, wenn ich aussehe wie Brad Pitt? LOL


----------



## POLOHUNTER (14 März 2010)

M&M1 schrieb:


> Schreib dich wenigstens von wem du überhaupt pics hast und wann die ungefähr kommen!



Für derartige Drängler und Nervensägen: GARNICHTS und für alle anderen: Es sind insgesamt ca. 450.000 Bilder in 2000 Ordnern vorhanden!


----------



## POLOHUNTER (14 März 2010)

DonEnrico schrieb:


> :Catherine Bell!
> Danke!!!:thumbup:



Kommt sofort


----------



## M&M1 (14 März 2010)

POLOHUNTER schrieb:


> Für derartige Drängler und Nervensägen: GARNICHTS und für alle anderen: Es sind insgesamt ca. 450.000 Bilder in 2000 Ordnern vorhanden!





Dann frag nicht so groß spurig "wenn wollt ihr sehen"! Das ist ne ganz normale Frage, Infos kann trotzdem jeder geben. Ich gib dir Drängler/Nervensäge!!!!!!!

peace


----------



## KalleKo (26 Apr. 2010)

Ina Müller
Maria Furthwängler
Friederike Kemper
Anja Reschke
Beatrice Richter
Ramona Wulf
Suzi Quatro

und lass dich nicht hetzen...


----------



## Martin1-2 (17 Juni 2010)

Olivia Pascal,Tina Plate Ingrid Steeger.

Danke


----------



## Google2 (22 Juni 2010)

Anna elena Herzog oder z.b. Lucie Hollmann wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## POLOHUNTER (23 Juni 2010)

M&M1 schrieb:


> Dann frag nicht so groß spurig "wenn wollt ihr sehen"! Das ist ne ganz normale Frage, Infos kann trotzdem jeder geben. Ich gib dir Drängler/Nervensäge!!!!!!!
> 
> peace



Klar kannste normal fragen, aber DU weißt genau, was ich meine! Naja, wie ihr gemerkt habt, sind meine Uploads seit 3 Monaten ausgeblieben, denn so macht mir das keinen Spass mehr. 

Ich erweitere meine Sammlung jetzt nur noch (übrigens derzeit: 754.000 Celebs^^)


----------



## Loupgarou1970 (23 Juni 2010)

Hey.
Hast Du in deiner Sammlung Bilder von Yve Fehring als Nachrichtensprecherin?
Nia Künzer wäre auch mal nett. Danke allgemein für das tolle Angebot, dass Du uns hier unterbreitest.
LG
Loup-garou


----------



## syd67 (23 Juni 2010)

da ich ja schon vor jahren deutschland verlassen habe kenn ich viele der namen nichtmal aber ich muss sagen wenn ich hier so stoeber das da wirklich viele knackige damen dabei sind:thumbup:
aber so richtig suche ich immernoch nach einer americanischen darstellerin,
name MEREDITH SALENGER!
die war frueher mal richtig huebsch(ist in die jahre gekommen)
und hatte 2 ziemliche argumente(.)(.)
erinnere mich an einen film namens DER KUSS
was dem damaligen genre HORROR endsprach!
wenn du oder jemand sonst was hat waere ich sehr dankbar:thumbup:


----------



## JustLikeU (7 Juli 2010)

Ich würd gern mal wieder Caps von Ilka Essmüller ausm Nachtjournal sehn.

Vor ihrer Schwangerschaft gabs ja mal einige Bilder, aber seit sie wieder da is, hab ich hier nix mehr gefunden. Obwohl sie immer noch extrem heiß ist!


----------



## MarkyMark (7 Juli 2010)

SARAH KUTTNER , ich erwähne die immer wieder gern *hihi

Ich weiß, dass auf CB einige Bilder von ihr stehen, aber die habe ich bereits alle und so langsam bekomme ich Entzug 
Falls du also noch ein paar schöne hast, würd ich mich wirklich freuen...


----------



## Geldsammler (7 Juli 2010)

*Poste am besten einige deutsche Stars, von denen es hier noch nicht viele Bilder gibt. Vielleicht wären VIVA- und MTV-Moderatorinnen ganz interessant. *


----------



## Endgamer77 (8 Juli 2010)

International am liebsten Leah Remini und Alyssa Milano.
National gerne Moderatorinnen wie Annika Kipp
und Collien Fernandez. Bin schon gespannt auf deine
vielen Bilder.


----------



## trino (31 Juli 2010)

zooe deschanel
uschi dämmrich lutitz
eva hassmann


----------



## begoodtonite (31 Juli 2010)

sonja kirchberger....


----------



## syd67 (31 Juli 2010)

stephanie price! australische schwimmerin,die ist total suess


----------



## syd67 (31 Juli 2010)

oops die heisst stephanie rice


----------



## Google2 (21 Aug. 2010)

Ich möchte mal gerne Anna Elena Herzog sehen wenn sich da

etwas machen lässt 

währe toll


----------



## Google2 (22 Aug. 2010)

Bitte einmal Lucie Hollmann

vielen dank


----------



## Google2 (22 Aug. 2010)

Claire Brodka


----------



## Carys (23 Aug. 2010)

Roberta Bieling!!


----------



## Carys (2 Sep. 2010)

Roberta Bieling
Judith Rakers
Katja Burkard


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2010)

Her mit der Biedermann


----------



## solefun (5 Sep. 2010)

Simone Panteleit und Sandra Maahn.


----------



## Carys (5 Sep. 2010)

Judith Rakers
Katja Burkard
Birgit von Bentzel
Roberta Bieling


----------



## Stephan12 (6 Dez. 2010)

POLOHUNTER schrieb:


> Moin Boardies!
> 
> Da ich seit Jahren "Jäger & Sammler" von Celeb-Pics bin und vieles nur durch Foren wie dieses zusammenbekommen habe, dachte ich mir: ICH GEB MAL WAS ZURÜCK!
> 
> ...



Patricia Richardson würd ich gern mal oben ohne sehn


----------



## f80 (19 Dez. 2010)

eva rueber-staier, war mal miss world!


----------



## runnigman (20 Dez. 2010)

Am liebsten INA Müller von Inas Nacht und Katrin müller Hohenstein oder upskirt im Deutschen TV einfach alles


----------



## meyki (30 Dez. 2010)

Wer sorgt den mal wieder für Bilder von Anikka Kipp


----------



## Kawa99 (30 Dez. 2010)

würd sehr gern ANNEMARIE WARNKOSS haben !!! Die is einfach nur geil !!!


----------



## rammbock (2 Jan. 2011)

ich hätte interesse an bildern von anita kupsch /schwer zu kriegen)
vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## rammbock (10 Jan. 2011)

alle frauen -aber leicht bekleidet oder nackt- danke


----------



## Google2 (10 Jan. 2011)

Bitte mehr von Stefanie Klos

währe schön 

Danke


----------



## Brumpel (10 Jan. 2011)

Jocelyne Boisseau ( Frankreich )
Beatrice Kessler ( Schweiz )
Dietlinde Turban ( Deutschland)


----------



## molleb (11 Jan. 2011)

Ich würde gern was von Elena Bruhn sehen.


----------



## oleole223 (11 Jan. 2011)

supa klasse


----------



## kayleigh1960 (29 März 2011)

Ich bin zwar spät dran, aber vielleicht liest du das doch noch und kannst mir helfen! Ich suche Claudia Rieschel und Isa Jank! Bevorzugt natürlich leicht bekleidet, topless oder ganz ohne!!! thx im voraus!!!


----------



## Schafsshirte (29 März 2011)

Johanna Sällström...aus Wallander!


----------



## Buterfly (29 März 2011)

Da dieser Thread von Polohunter wohl nicht mehr verwaltet wird, schließe ich ihn bis auf weiteres. Wen ihn Polohunter oder jemand anderes weiterführen möchte, schickt er bitte an mich oder einem im Team eine Nachricht und der Thread wird wieder geöffnet.

Bis dahin
*Closed*


----------

